# Perms, anyone?



## xtiffineyx (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay, so normally I hot roll my hair everyday. I have really long fine, layered hair. I use the large velvet rollers on the top layers and then I use hard plastic hot rollers for the underneath (the longest parts). This makes the bottom pretty curly and the top really full and bouncy.

So here's my question, is there anyway I can get a perm to mimic what my hair looks like when I hot roll it? I looked up perms but all I can find is 80's frizzy hair pics where the curls are super tight. I want curly hair, but not crazy curly up around my face and bangs and such.

Have any of you had a perm similar to what I'm describing? Any advice is appreciated! TIA!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 4, 2008)

It's all about the rod size and the diameter, the bigger the diameter the larger the curl.
Jumbo rod - 
Amazon.com: Jumbo Concave Perm Rods * Brown * 1 1/2" Diameter * 6 Rods Per Bag: Health & Personal Care


----------



## SaraJo04 (Jul 7, 2008)

There's a perm out called a digital perm, it gives you the lose wavy look as if you curled your hair around the barrel of a curling iron witout clamping it. here's a link to a good picture of what the end result looks like, The thing is that it takes a special machine to do the perm so it may be hard to find a salon to do it!! It's super pretty and very, very low maintenance from what i hear!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








oops! Sorry i didn't include the link before, http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...Mar2007206.jpg .


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SaraJo04* 

 
_There's a perm out called a digital perm, it gives you the lose wavy look as if you curled your hair around the barrel of a curling iron witout clamping it. here's a link to a good picture of what the end result looks like, The thing is that it takes a special machine to do the perm so it may be hard to find a salon to do it!! It's super pretty and very, very low maintenance from what i hear!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I second this suggestion.  Supposedly, the solution is less damaging to the hair and they use heat to activate.  Digital perms come from Asia, so going to a salon that specializes in Asian hair would be a good idea.  I've also heard that with this process, you get what you pay for.


----------

